# Nocks?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone use bohning blazer double lock F nocks on there arrows. There a smaller diameter then there standard double lock nocks and have been hard to find. As soon as i can find some ill be


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought mine last week at cabelas in East Grand Forks, they work slick. I really like em so far.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Big Al went out and bought a pack of them for his arrows after they all kept popping off this sting when drawing back. Unfortunately for him he was having that problem at a 3-d shoot, lol. Fortunately though we where at Cabela's. Ask him about them, I'm sure he'll give a good review.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

me likey my nocks... i would highly reccomend them to anyone...


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

just got some in and found there way to small for my fmj's......

i already tried the standard double lock nocks and the double lock f nocks
do the A's fit on fmj's


----------

